# Shipyard



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, do anyone know any good recruiters in Singapore for jobs in the shipyards in Singapore or Asia.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

what kind of jobs, may I ask ??


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

I am a rig electrician an d looking for something in the shipyard or a rig in Asia


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Ah, specifically Rig stuff.

you may need to reach out to the major shipyards directly. Above jobs don't come advertised in the local newspaper ..


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Yip, that is why I asked if anyone know of a recruiter that deal with jobs like this. Thanks. Take care


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, some pointers: Jobs of your nature does get advertised / offered by Hays, Monster, Recruit Express and the likes, though, for pay scale, you may fall well below considering the competition

Are you from SA or PH ?

If you are from SA, as said, writing directly the likes of K-FELS, S-Corp and the likes will return a better result, and, to a lesser extent, ST Marine, if you have suitable clearence.

That's what I heard from my contact in Thome !! Oh, talking about Thome, why not approach Thome ? If you are from Springbok country, you may make inroads there, pretty fast too ..


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes I am South African, I will I spent a week in Singapore for my CompEx and I loved it there. I dont know any names of companies there but I will look up the names you gave me on google thanks. Any further info will be very welcome and appreciated..


----------

